# Alexander Nevsky - Battle on Lake Peipus



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 25, 2007)

Russian Martial Artists on foot defeated mounted and armored calvalry from Sweden and the German States during the Middle Ages. This must have had a significant effect upon the development of Russia's martial arts traditions. Thoughts?

From below:


*"Alexander&#8217;s victory was a significant event in the history of the **Middle Ages**. Russian **foot soldiers** had surrounded and defeated an army of **knights**, mounted on horseback and clad in thick **armor**, long before Western Europeans learned how foot soldiers could prevail over mounted knights."*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Nevski
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_on_Lake_Peipus


Born in Pereslavl-Zalessky, Alexander was the fourth son of Prince Yaroslav Vsevolodovich and seemed to have no chance of claiming the throne of Vladimir. In 1236, however, he was summoned by the Novgorodians to become kniaz' (or prince) of Novgorod and, as their military leader, to defend their northwest lands from Swedish and German invaders. After the Swedish army had landed at the confluence of rivers Izhora and Neva, Alexander and his small army suddenly attacked the Swedes on July 15, 1240 and defeated them. The Neva battle of 1240 saved Russia from a full-scale enemy invasion from the North. As a result of this battle, 19-year-old Alexander was given the name of &#8220;Nevsky&#8221; (which means _of Neva_). This victory, coming just a year after the disastrous Mongol invasion of Russia, strengthened Nevsky&#8217;s political influence, but at the same time it worsened his relations with the boyars. He would soon have to leave Novgorod because of this conflict.
After Pskov had been invaded by the crusading Livonian Knights, the Novgorod authorities sent for Alexander. In spring of 1241 he returned from his exile, gathered an army, and drove out the invaders. Alexander and his men stood up against the Livonian heavy cavalry led by the Magister of the Order, Hermann, brother of Albert of Buxhoeveden. Nevsky faced the enemy on the ice of the Lake Peipus and crushed the Livonian Knights during the Battle on Lake Peipus on April 5, 1242.

*Alexander&#8217;s victory was a significant event in the history of the **Middle Ages**. Russian **foot soldiers** had surrounded and defeated an army of **knights**, mounted on horseback and clad in thick **armor**, long before Western Europeans learned how foot soldiers could prevail over mounted knights.* Nevsky's great victory against the Livonian Order apparently involved only a few knights killed rather than hundreds claimed by the Russian chroniclers; decisive medieval and early modern battles were won and lost with forces small to modern eyes. The cultural value of the victory greatly outshone its strategic value, at the time and since.


----------



## Furtry (Feb 27, 2007)

The victories had nothing to do with RMA or for that fact the nationalities of the armies. It had everything to do with strategy. First battle was decided due to surprise and attacking from the high ground when the enemy was least prepared to defend it self. The second battle was won due to the ground it was fought on. If you have ever ridden a horse you will know that they can't move very well on ice. It has something to do with traction. Amour also limits mobility, it's a trade off. Hence you need horses. But if horses become immobile then you are disadvantaged.

But thanks for the history lesson .


----------

